# Stainz troubleshooting



## gizmorama (Jul 13, 2020)

I just bought a well worn Stainz 0-4-0 and went to test it. Using a Bachman 3amp variable power supply, the voltage goes up, the amps stay at zero.
I even hooked up the power by a set of test leads to the skates. No joy.
I've used this power supply on LGB locos in the past and there was no problem.

If I remember my basic electricity, zero amps means that the motor is not getting connected to the power.

So, before I tear down the loco, are there any tips and tricks.
And any tear down advice? I should be able to find a parts diagram somewhere on the net.

Thanks in advance
WES


----------



## gizmorama (Jul 13, 2020)

After the teardown, found the motor turns stiffly and does not run when power applied direct to the two brass power pickups (that go direct to brushes) - now looking for an upgrade motor or replacement.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

LGB 62201 short shaft motor. Trainli.com, just under $60 plus shipping.


----------



## gizmorama (Jul 13, 2020)

Never leaving well enough alone, I kept digging.

Finally found the culprit: the brush spring on the 'red' side has no tension, so the brush does not touch the commutator.


----------

